# Middle of the month diy juice



## CharlieSierra (12/9/18)

Morning ladies & gents.

A while ago I was playing around with some diy concentrates & I mixed up 5% TFA Dragonfruit just to see how the flavour tastes as a standalone. I tried it today just for the heck of it and it's really not bad. I kind of enjoy it after being on tabacco juice for the most part of winter.
Thought I would share it for those who are short on juice & need to wait until payday , a R22 concentrate could go far for those long months. 

I would suggest to get a 100mls of nic & premix vg/pg .Then you're sorted for when you are short on those delicious store bought juice

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/9/18)

Agreed. I'm sorted for the next four months and I still keep buying DIY stuff lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dobie (12/9/18)

Wayne from diyordie.com actually made a video a few weeks ago regarding this. 5 best solo concentrates:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Ruwaid (12/9/18)

Add to that is Soho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (12/9/18)

TFA Red Licorice is another flavour that is probably better on its own than mixed with anything else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/18)

Used to love vaping Dragonfruit solo, reminded me of those little box sherbets. 

I agree with the video that Banana Nut bread is also great solo as well as RY4 double!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/9/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Add to that is Soho



FA SoHo is really a good mix on its own. From 5-12%. Add 1-2% FA Meringue to really make it pop. Gives it almost a Nut Brittle type of taste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Vilaishima (12/9/18)

Hell yeah, just added RY4 Double and Banana Nut Bread to my order.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (12/9/18)

For some easy one shot fruities you can try the following:

FA Forrest Mix 3-5%

FA Mad Fruit 3-5%

INW Shisha Orange 2%

INW Grapes 4%

FA Black Cherry (Cherryl) 2-3%

All of the above can do with some cooling and adjustments like 1% FA Cream Fresh. But work well as is.

Or just follow @Rude Rudi 's recipe's, where I got some of the above from

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

Received my order today. Will try the banana nutbread and RY4 Double tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Received my order today. Will try the banana nutbread and RY4 Double tomorrow.



Let us know

I like the idea of single concentrate juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/18)

I just wish more local vape shops would start stocking D I Y supplies , it kind of disappoints me that we basically have to mail order 99%
of our nics and flavs - I'm out of nic but have enough flavs ,vg and pg to mix up a storm , so mixing is on hold till I can put in an order that 
makes the shipping worth the effort and money .... IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (16/9/18)

I think the problem is that DIY is an all or nothing kind of thing. The bigger vendors have made a considerable investment in stocking a large range of different lines. Some hardware B&M vendors have stocked a few DIY staples but I don't think they see much business. A vendor really needs to stock at least 7 or 8 different lines, with at least 50 flavours in each line, before they will attract serious DIYers.

First rule is leading to problems for vendors and DIYers alike. Vendors are under pressure to buy a vast range of stock, much of which will sit untouched on the shelf. And DIYers are under pressure to buy flavours that, beyond one or two recipes, they won't use.

I did an inventory check yesterday to reconcile my actual stock levels with the amounts reported in DIY Juice Calculator. It shocked me how many flavours I have which I bought in 2016 and which still have at least 8ml of the original 10ml left. There are some flavours which have had less than half a ml used for a SF tester and then nothing after that.

On the other hand, there are flavours like Vanilla Swirl, Bav, Zeppola, Cream Fresh, Yellow Cake, TFA Banana Cream, Inw Custard, TFA VBIC which vanish as quickly as I can buy them. And then other flavours like Flv Rich Cinnamon which I've used in 1857 juices but the level is still above the shoulder of the bottle because I only ever use one drop. Flv should give a prize to the first DIYer who actually manages to finish a bottle of Rich Cinnamon.

It's an inherently wasteful exercise for both vendors and consumers. I'm not sure what can be done about it, though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/18)

RichJB said:


> I think the problem is that DIY is an all or nothing kind of thing. The bigger vendors have made a considerable investment in stocking a large range of different lines. Some hardware B&M vendors have stocked a few DIY staples but I don't think they see much business. A vendor really needs to stock at least 7 or 8 different lines, with at least 50 flavours in each line, before they will attract serious DIYers.
> 
> First rule is leading to problems for vendors and DIYers alike. Vendors are under pressure to buy a vast range of stock, much of which will sit untouched on the shelf. And DIYers are under pressure to buy flavours that, beyond one or two recipes, they won't use.
> 
> ...


Well that put it in context but what about just the basics vg, pg, nic and maybe some 1 shots....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Received my order today. Will try the banana nutbread and RY4 Double tomorrow.


have you tried any of it yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/18)

RichJB said:


> I think the problem is that DIY is an all or nothing kind of thing. The bigger vendors have made a considerable investment in stocking a large range of different lines. Some hardware B&M vendors have stocked a few DIY staples but I don't think they see much business. A vendor really needs to stock at least 7 or 8 different lines, with at least 50 flavours in each line, before they will attract serious DIYers.
> 
> First rule is leading to problems for vendors and DIYers alike. Vendors are under pressure to buy a vast range of stock, much of which will sit untouched on the shelf. And DIYers are under pressure to buy flavours that, beyond one or two recipes, they won't use.
> 
> ...


I only buy what I need - pg and vg lasts a good considerable amount but the flavours are finished every time I mix. 

I always make sure I have enough for myself and sometimes I give away some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (16/9/18)

The answer should be la


lesvaches said:


> have you tried any of it yet?


Indeed I have. I mixed them on Saturday evening.

The RY4 Double needs some steeping I think but it is showing promise. Mixed it at 5% with 1.5% Nic.

The Banana Nut Bread is really good. Mixed it at 8% with 1.5% Nic. It is a surprising complex flavour for a single concentrate.

I will give them a couple of more days and then give some feedback.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dobie (16/9/18)

Yip, RY4 needs a bit of time to get rid of that gymsock stewed in veggiesoup smell

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (16/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> The answer should be la
> 
> Indeed I have. I mixed them on Saturday evening.
> 
> ...


dying to try that banana nut bread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (16/9/18)

Dobie said:


> Yip, RY4 needs a bit of time to get rid of that gymsock stewed in veggiesoup smell


That is the weirdest thing. It smells nothing like it tastes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/18)

Dobie said:


> Yip, RY4 needs a bit of time to get rid of that gymsock stewed in veggiesoup smell


Sies man, stop dipping your dirty socks into your veggie soup

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dobie (16/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sies man, stop dipping your dirty socks into your veggie soup



Hey now, don't rip on people's tastes. I have the palate of Gordon. Not chef Ramsay, Gordon the hobo that digs through the dumpster behind my local Spur.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (17/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Well that put it in context but what about just the basics vg, pg, nic and maybe some 1 shots....



B&Ms generally have to charge more so DIYers usually prefer to buy online. If you're ordering online and paying delivery for your flavours, you'll add bases and nic at the same time. So for a B&M, its DIY market is people who:
* ran out of a base or nic
* are willing to drive to a shop to get some, and
* will pay more for it

At best, it's emergency weekend customers rather than regular customers. I don't think that's a big enough market to warrant keeping the stock, installing refrigeration facilities for the nic, etc. Several vendors like Vape Cartel and Vaperite have tried DIY and they generally seem to have a clearance sale and shut it down after a while. DIY doesn't seem profitable for anybody but DIY specialist vendors.



RainstormZA said:


> I only buy what I need - pg and vg lasts a good considerable amount but the flavours are finished every time I mix.



That's fine if you only have a few juices in your rotation. I have more than 500 recipes now and keep adding more to stay reasonably current with what is being released on ATF. Many of the flavours I use are additives/enhancers which are normally used in the 0.25-0.75% range: FA Meringue, FW Hazelnut, TFA Butter, Inw Cactus and so on. To kill a 10ml bottle of those, I'd have to mix up about two litres of juices all containing that flavour. 

If I only vaped ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie (8% Cap Sugar Cookie, 4% Cap Vanilla Custard) or Shyndo's D Cream (8% TFA VBIC, 2% FA Fuji), it would be simple. I could buy large bottles of each flavour, mix up several litres and not have to mix again for six months. But then I'd have to vape Simple Sugar Cookie or D Cream all day every day. I'm not willing to do that. I generally switch flavours every half hour or so, and have at least 30 juices on my desk with another 40+ in the steeping cupboard. Once you get into that zone, there is no option but to maintain a vast stock of concentrates - some of which see very limited use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## SarChasm (17/9/18)

Dobie said:


> Wayne from diyordie.com actually made a video a few weeks ago regarding this. 5 best solo concentrates:




Is Cap VC v2 really vapable on it's own? Does it not taste flatter and have less depth than v1?
I'm only asking because I haven't tried v1 yet, I have tried v2 on it's own and do feel like it's missing something.

Edit: How does Cap Lemon Meringue v1 differ from v2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (17/9/18)

Vaped some Banana Nut Bread. It is really good!
It smells very strongly of banana but the taste is much more balanced. It really does taste like banana nnut bread.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Joe_Doe (18/9/18)

This thread speaks to my heart. Got a bit too enthusiastic start of the month and was wondering how im gonna get through the next, after reading this i just went out and got the CAP Lemon Meringue V2 (got the ver mixed up at the store - and no baked banana bread, ai). But gonna give it a shot, any advice/experience with ratios would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (18/9/18)

Hmmm, been meaning to make use of my bottle of BNB concentrate that's been standing around for a while now. Might as well single mix it then ..... On a banana note, any recommendations for Bananas Foster recipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/9/18)

ID10-T's Dirty Foster is very good. 

For the Cap LMP2, 8-10% should be good as a single flavour juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vilaishima (18/9/18)

RichJB said:


> For the Cap LMP2, 8-10% should be good as a single flavour juice.



I agree. I use the BNB at 8% and it is good. I suspect it can go a little higher for a little more flavour without being too strong - I will test this on the next batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (18/9/18)

So I tried some of the RY4 Double tonight. 
A definate improvement after a couple of days. It is pleasant enough to finish the 2ml RDTA tank that I filled. I'll let it sit some more and try it again after the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (18/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I agree. I use the BNB at 8% and it is good. I suspect it can go a little higher for a little more flavour without being too strong - I will test this on the next batch.



Yeah, these are not strong flavours. Both are used on average at just over 4% in recipes on ATF. So you can comfortably double that for SF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (18/9/18)

thanks for the advice. going with 8 for first test

currently mixing a 10ml batch as I type, got it running on a heat mag stirrer at 50 deg c (no nic - so no heating worries - i think? - I know the nic will help the flavour but didnt have enough cash to get - premise of this thread no?)

...will run it like this til temp drops down then vape on my rda. Loving the smells im getting, will report in an hour or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

well that was hopeful.....no flavour as of yet. looks like ill have to wait for the steep.....maybe ask around for a few ml's of nic. meh, patience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

can this day end already...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> can this day end already...


But, but..... It just started

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marnu (23/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I just wish more local vape shops would start stocking D I Y supplies , it kind of disappoints me that we basically have to mail order 99%
> of our nics and flavs - I'm out of nic but have enough flavs ,vg and pg to mix up a storm , so mixing is on hold till I can put in an order that
> makes the shipping worth the effort and money .... IMO.



You seem to be in JHB. Just pop around to a BlckVapour or Vaperite shop, they have DIY supplies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)

Marnu said:


> You seem to be in JHB. Just pop around to a BlckVapour or Vaperite shop, they have DIY supplies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx for the info

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joe_Doe (23/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> can this day end already...


 i had goosebumps when i saw this...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (23/9/18)

holy hell, the BNB is so much better than i expected. 8% though? i'm going to go 10% next time. thank you every one for the thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima (23/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> holy hell, the BNB is so much better than i expected. 8% though? i'm going to go 10% next time. thank you every one for the thread.


It really is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (25/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> holy hell, the BNB is so much better than i expected. 8% though? i'm going to go 10% next time. thank you every one for the thread.


Likewise on the meringue ver 2, also needs to go up to 10 imo, but not so complete as mentioned, would do well with something extra to bring out the lemon. Itching to try BNB and RY4 next

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> Likewise on the meringue ver 2, also needs to go up to 10 imo, but not so complete as mentioned, would do well with something extra to bring out the lemon. Itching to try BNB and RY4 next


my second 30ml batches i have gone full % on all flavors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/9/18)

just as a matter of interest, what nicotine did you use, assuming all mixes are 30/70 PG/VG and how long did you mix and breathe it for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (26/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> just as a matter of interest, what nicotine did you use, assuming all mixes are 30/70 PG/VG and how long did you mix and breathe it for.



I use Scrawny Gecko White Label @ 1.5mg. I don't use a magnetic mixer, I just shake the hell out of it until it looks almost milky and is full of tiny bubbles. I know people have different preferences when it comes to mixing and steeping but what has worked for me so far is to give it a warm water bath and then shake it well again while it is still warm.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Joe_Doe (26/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> just as a matter of interest, what nicotine did you use, assuming all mixes are 30/70 PG/VG and how long did you mix and breathe it for.


I picked up my nic from juicy joes, so its Steam Masters Nic, they decant it and sell it in smaller amounts like 55ml for that middle of the month hustle. No really approach, i try to mix at night on days where temps are low, store the nic i the fridge take it only when mixing. I mix with a mag stirrer so im not too concerned with heating it, i can leave it stirring overnight, but usually for an hour or two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> I picked up my nic from juicy joes, so its Steam Masters Nic, they decant it and sell it in smaller amounts like 55ml for that middle of the month hustle. No really approach, i try to mix at night on days where temps are low, store the nic i the fridge take it only when mixing. I mix with a mag stirrer so im not too concerned with heating it, i can leave it stirring overnight, but usually for an hour or two



i have not yet tried the steam masters but will go and get some. i have done the gold nic from BLCK in 48 and mix for between 1-2 hours on magnetic stirrer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I use Scrawny Gecko White Label @ 1.5mg. I don't use a magnetic mixer, I just shake the hell out of it until it looks almost milky and is full of tiny bubbles. I know people have different preferences when it comes to mixing and steeping but what has worked for me so far is to give it a warm water bath and then shake it well again while it is still warm.



Have not used SG nic yet. going to with the third batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (27/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> my second 30ml batches i have gone full % on all flavors.[/QUO





lesvaches said:


> Have not used SG nic yet. going to with the third batch.


let me know where you get your best results from. I was also looking at gold for my next batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (27/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> let me know where you get your best results from. I was also looking at gold for my next batch.


No Problem. will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (27/9/18)

Dobie said:


> Wayne from diyordie.com actually made a video a few weeks ago regarding this. 5 best solo concentrates:



@NOOB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

Dobie said:


> Wayne from diyordie.com actually made a video a few weeks ago regarding this. 5 best solo concentrates:



Some more on Single Flavors from DoD


TFA Strawberry Ripe
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 / V2
CAP Sweet Guava
FLV Milk & Honey
JF Milk Chocolate
FW Blood Orange 
FA Meringue 
PUR Country Apple 
HS Blueberry 
INW Cactus 
VT Devon Cream 
DEL Cantaloupe 
WF Peach Pie & Cream 
OOO Happy Rancher Strawberry 
Honorable Mention: FA Almond

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

@lesvaches . I have never bothered to do accurate details of diy cost per 100ml.

Using eg. TFA Banana Nut Bread at 8% in a 3mg juice at 70:30 a quick calculation gives me *about R 40 per 100ml. *

Is that correct or am I mathematically challenged ? I used BLK Vapour prices (PG and VG at 1l price).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

That's about right, unless my arithmetic is out.

4/5 (8ml) of a 10ml bottle of TFA BNB: R20
6.25ml of 48mg PG nic: R10
20ml of PG: R1.40
70ml of VG: R3.85
Total: R35.25

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @lesvaches . I have never bothered to do accurate details of diy cost per 100ml.
> 
> Using eg. TFA Banana Nut Bread at 8% in a 3mg juice at 70:30 a quick calculation gives me *about R 40 per 100ml. *
> 
> Is that correct or am I mathematically challenged ? I used BLK Vapour prices (PG and VG at 1l price).









Less depending but i did buy from BLCK and used the prices i paid for the calculations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> Some more on Single Flavors from DoD



Interesting list although I'd draw a distinction between "best flavours", "best single flavours" and "most useful flavours". FA Meringue, VT Devon Cream and Inw Cactus might all be bangers but you wouldn't want to vape them solo. DEL Cantaloupe might be terrific and might even be good solo but you're not going to find many recipes for it. 

In choosing, say, a watermelon flavour, do you want the watermelon that is the the most accurate in relation to real watermelon, the tastiest watermelon to vape solo, or the watermelon that is used in most recipes?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

Glad you guys (@RichJB and @lesvaches ) confirmed this. I thought that I had made some mistake. I came out slightly higher because I "used" Prime nic and rounded everything up.

@RichJB As far at the best single flavour mixes are concerned, do you agree with the DiyorDie list ?


TFA Banana nut bread
TFA RY4 Double
CAP Vanilla Custard 1or2
CAP Sweet Guava
Cap Lemon Meringue pie

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

Yeah, those are all solid. There are others too: TFA Red Licorice, several of the LB flavours, Inw Eucalyptus with Mint, and others.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (4/11/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> let me know where you get your best results from. I was also looking at gold for my next batch.


ok. i didn’t change my nicotine but figured it out. mixed with no heat for 20 minutes. added nicotine and mixed for 10. steep and soft, smooth just like store bought.

here’s another BNB two ingredient that is fantastic.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/277235/Monkey Milk

Edit: contains custard so i steep for 21 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (4/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> ok. i didn’t change my nicotine but figured it out. mixed with no heat for 20 minutes. added nicotine and mixed for 10. steep and soft, smooth just like store bought.
> 
> here’s another BNB two ingredient that is fantastic.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/277235/Monkey Milk
> ...


so weird because i just ordered some BNB today. thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joe_Doe (8/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> ok. i didn’t change my nicotine but figured it out. mixed with no heat for 20 minutes. added nicotine and mixed for 10. steep and soft, smooth just like store bought.
> 
> here’s another BNB two ingredient that is fantastic.
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/277235/Monkey Milk
> ...





I mixed some on tuesday night at 3mg./ml nic and cracked the bottle today for a tasting, considering it hasnt been steeping long - its tasting pretty good - im pretty much gonna vape the tank dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

